# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الفوز ... الفوز

## أم أروى المكية

هنالك ثلاث انواع من الفوز يوم القيامة تم ذكرها في القرآن الكريم :-

١- الفوز المبين
٢- الفوز الكبير 
٣- الفوز العظيم 

فما الفرق بين أنواع الفوز يوم القيامة ؟ 

(قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ)(مَنْ يُصْرَفْ عَنْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمَهُ ۚ وَذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْمُبِينُ)

 ١- الفوز المبين : هو مجرد أن يصرف عنك العذاب وتزحزح عن النار - لم تذكر الجنة هنا - أن مجرد نجاتك من النار هو فوز مبين 

 ٢- الفوز الكبير : قال تعالى :-
(إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْكَبِيرُ)
الفوز الكبير هو مجرد  دخولك الجنة ولم يذكر هنا الخلود فيها  ولا وصف درجة النعيم فيها هو الفوز الكبير.

 ٣- والنوع الثالث هو الفوز العظيم فما هو الفوز العظيم كما جاء في كتاب الله 
يقول المولى في كتابه العزيز :-
(تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ ۚ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ وَذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ)- النساء 13
وهنا ذكر المولى الخلود في الجنة 
وقال تعالى :-(قَالَ اللَّهُ هَٰذَا يَوْمُ يَنْفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ ۚ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ۚ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ) -المائدة 19
وهنا ذكر المولى الخلود الأبدي في الجنة
ويقول سبحانه عن الفوز العظيم :-
(وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ۚ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ)- التوبة 72
وهنا ذكر المولى الخلود في الجنة ووصف مساكنها ورضا ألله على ساكنيها 
ويقول تعالى :-
( والسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ) التوبة 100

اللهم يا رحيم ياودود يارب العرش العظيم إني أسألك الفوز العظيم لي ولكم ولوالدينا ومن له حق علينا وأحبتنا وللمسلمين والمسلمات

----------

